# "Normal" FSH for over 40?



## Alwaystheoptimist (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Ladies,
I am new to this site although have lurked for a number of years on this and other sites...
Just wondered if any of you can shed light on what are 'normal' results for a 42 year old.  I have only seen my GP who has said my results are fine, but I am also aware of the impact that oestridial can have on FSH so just wondered if things really are fine or if I am kidding myself...

DAY 5 (couldn't get bloods done on day 3 and wasn't patient enough to wait until next cycle ;-)
FSH 4.9 IU/L
LH 3.1 IU/L
E2 295pmol/L

According to my results sheet, all of the above are in the normal range, but I have also read that an E2 of greater than 200 is bad and can falsely suppress FSH, in which case by how much?  I gather that AMH is a better measure of ovarian reserve than FSH but my GP was unable to offer that.

Any insight much appreciated.  I realise that I'm "old" (hoho) but am just trying to get my head around whether I'm on a hiding to nothing or not.
Thanks, Alwaystheoptimist.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
my fsh has always been normal ( last one was 5.2 at 40) but my amh at 35 was very low 0.9 (normal range 5-15) and I have never responded well to stims, producing at most 2 eggs. I gave up on own egg at 36 and moved to donor eggs to get my family after repeated cycles where I didn't make it to transfer.

The additional problem is as you get older the amount of chromosomally normal eggs reduce.

Your oestrogen levels are higher as is day 5 of cycle so I wouldn't worry too much about them.

I would look at getting amh tested. But even that is only an indicator.  Some women with low amh respond v well, others with good amh don't respond at all.

I think you need to get amh and ideally an antral follicle count done. 

It also depends on why you have problems conceiving.  Obviously if eg male factor involved then go straight for icsi. And hope you get that 1 in 10 eggs that are chromosomally normal. 

Good luck


----------



## Alwaystheoptimist (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Mierran,
Thank you for your reply, much appreciated.  When I first started TTC back in 2006 me and DH were diagnosed with unexplained infertility.  We went on to have 2 failed IUI's then a successful IVF.  Subsequent to that I was amazingly able to get pg naturally very easily but ended up with 4 mc's before DS2 was born.  So, we are trying for #3 but all naturally.  I'm trying not to get too obsessed about it all (!!!) and am just trying to put my own mind at rest that I'm in with as good a chance as anyone of my age.  I realise that AMH is meant to be the better indicator but don't think I'm going to get further tests done as DH and I are aware of how hugely lucky we have been so another babe would be truly magic but only if it's meant to be.  We've been trying for about 10 months with Clearblue digital and temping but no luck so far which is why I'm getting twitchy... in another couple of months I may well be at the clinic, £100 in hand asking for AMH test ;-)
Thanks again and all the best on your journey too.
Alwaystheoptimist.


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi ya

I can't comment on your e2 levels but I would advise getting your amh tested avid getting your fsh tested on days 1-3. 

I originally tested my fsh on day 6 and it was 10 so I was super happy with that. However when I finally got it tested on day 2 it was 32! So the testing on the wrong day can completely mislead you.  Sorry I'm not trying to be negative but it helps so much to have the right results to get a diagnosis & treatment plan

Good luck

Jules


----------



## CupcakeUK (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello
I'm in the same boat as you and became really frustrated trying to work out if my bloods were "normal".  There is so much literature on high FSH and low AMH, but not a great deal on if you have normal FSH and LH values, but a low AMH score.

My FSH and LH values were low and were considered normal.

So I bit the bullet and had the AMH blood test done, which confirmed very low ovarian reserve...so yes, the estradiol (a whopping 623!) was suppressing FSH. 

I'd get the AMH test done and go from there. Get advice about your options and I'd recommend seeing a counsellor to discuss your thoughts.  Being told your only viable option is donor eggs is heartbreaking.  I've sought two further opinion since then.

All the best in your baby-making endeavours,

Cupcakeuk  x x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Also remember fsh varies month to month. The reason they check day 2 -4 is because it is the point in the cycle it is supposed to be lowest - before it starts rising. So a fsh taken at another part of the cycle which is still low is accurate for that cycle. However if tested on another cycle the result could be complately different. ( some clinics eg argc will keep retesting fsh day to until they get a low level as they feel cycle response can vary month on month for which fsh is an indicator. They don't test amh and will cycle you if your fsh is under 10 )


Good luck deciding what to do

x x


----------



## Alwaystheoptimist (Sep 17, 2014)

Dear Ladies,
Thank you for your replies.  Well.... whether my FSH is good, bad or indifferent I don't know.  What I do know is that after 18 high temps, I did an hpt today and it's +ve!  Can't believe it!  Obviously early days particularly given my history of mc, but I'm sitting here eating custard creams and allowing myself to enjoy the moment   Bit of a weird cycle as I ov'd on cd11 (normally 15) and no symptoms at all.  Think I am imagining sore boobs today though ;-).
Wish me luck!  All the best to you too.
xxx


----------

